# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Хочу положить конец лжи

## Nikolas

Харе Кришна!
Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Простите, пожалуйста, что не называю своего имени и местоположения, я бы хотел, чтобы это письмо осталось анонимным.
Из-за своей трусости и безответственности я живу в постоянной лжи, но всему приходит конец, и моему терпению тоже. Я больше не могу и не хочу лгать, никому - ни себе самому, ни родственникам, ни окружающим людям. Дело в том, что я - гомосексуал. Вы можете не принимать таких людей и относиться к ним с опаской, я вас пойму, но поймите и вы меня - при рождении у меня никто не спрашивал, хочу ли я быть таким. Я понимаю, что это результат прошлых жизней, но расхлебывать мне всё приходиться именно в этой. Вы можете подумать, ну и какие у тебя проблемы? Я знал этот факт о себе с 14 лет (сейчас мне 24), но не мог принять этого, не мог с этим смириться, тем более, что окружающее общество такие наклонности совсем не поощряет. Я никогда никому не говорил об этом. Когда я встретился с преданными и Обществом Сознания Кришны, я понял - вот, что поможет мне избавиться от этого, это то самое волшебное средство, и спустя некоторое время меня приняли жить в ашрам. И тогда я никому ничего не сказал. Менялась жизнь, менялось сознание, но никак не менялись "эти" предпочтения. Порой доходило до срывов, когда я больше не мог всего этого терпеть, и мне пришлось покинуть ашрам - я не хотел бросать никаких теней на наших преданных, светлых, искренних людей. Однако практика бхакти-йоги глубоко проникла в моё сердце, я не переставал общаться с преданными, посещать программы, выполнять служение, нести некую ответственность. Прошло еще некоторое время и я получил инициацию. Сейчас я понимаю, что наверное не стоило этого делать... таким образом я подставил своего учителя, поступил с ним нечестно. Людям с такими демоническими наклонностями как у меня, наверное нельзя делать такие серьезные шаги. Не проходит ни дня, чтобы я не корил себя за это. Но дальше - еще "круче". Я познакомился с матаджи, наше общение стало очень близким, и, подумав, что погрузившись в семейную жизнь, меня "отпустит", я на ней женился. Со свадьбы прошло 2 года, но во мне ничего так и не поменялось. Теперь, перепробовав все "методы избавления", я понимаю, что бежать от самого себя - бесполезно. Избавиться или вылечиться от гомосексуализма невозможно. На моё счастье мы с супругой всегда соблюдали/-ем 4-й принцип, но сейчас она заговорила о детях. Я её прекрасно понимаю - это женская природа, иметь детей и быть матерью, но, к сожалению, со мной они не получатся. Следовательно, заключив с ней брак, я обрек её на бездетность, обманул и подвёл её. Теперь я не могу ранить её, сказав ей правду, она очень хороший, добрый и светлый человек и ни на секунду не заслужила такого. Но и продолжаться так дальше больше не может, я хочу положить всей этой лжи конец. Я не могу бегать от себя самого и никому не хочу причинять боль и страдания, хочу быть честным с самим собой и со всеми окружающими людьми. Пожалуйста, подскажите, есть ли вообще выход из этой ситуации? Также я не совсем понимаю, если все живые существа дороги Господу, почему Шрила Прабхупада называет подобных людей демонами в комментарии к ШБ 3.20.26? Следует ли отсюда, что я - демон?

Заранее спасибо, ваш слуга.

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА,  Nikolas . Извините, что отвечаю на Ваше письмо с небольшой задержкой.
Спасибо, что Вы нашли мужество написать о себе. Это, на мой взгляд,  такой большой и важный поступок и он вызывает  уважение к Вам. 
В Вашем письме много отчаяния и переживания и я сочувствую Вам и понимаю что Вам сейчас сложно. Более всего меня  впечатляет Ваша правдивость -  желание оставаться честным и не приносить страдания другим. Я постараюсь сказать  Вам что-то, что поможет разрешить Вашу трудную ситуацию.
Скажу Вам сразу, что Вы не демон. Качества демонов описаны в Бхагавад Гите в 16 главе. То, о чем упоминает  Шрила Прабхупада в Третьей песне Шримад Бхагаватам, относится к существам, сознательно культивирующим в себе демонические качества и поступки, и на мой взгляд Вы  “не тяните “ на эту роль. Конечно, в каждом человеке есть потенциал низшей природы и высшей -божественной природы, и по большому счету не удивляет то, что мы приходим в это рождение с сильно проявленными низшими качествами и отклонениями – нет (мы – жители Кали Юги, и этим все сказано, как говорится - комментарии излишни), удивительно то, что мы с нашей тяжелой и “исковерканной” кармой каким-то образом обретаем возможность  соприкоснуться с Движением Господа Чайтаньи! Это воистину удивительно! Господь  Сам пришел, чтобы спасти всех нас таких странных и непонятных. И то, что  многие  живущие здесь в большей или меньшей степени с “отклонениями” не удивительно, ведь иначе, если бы мы были здоровыми, то  как бы мы здесь оказались? 
Мне сейчас вспоминается заявление одного американского известного и авторитетного психолога, что за свою многолетнюю деятельность он пришел к заключению, что абсолютно нормальных людей не существует и у каждого есть некоторая доля отклонений. 
Почему я пишу сейчас  об этом Nikolas? Потому, что, согласно философии Бхагавад-Гиты,  каждый из нас, живущих и страдающих здесь в материальном мире, является возлюбленным чадом Господа Кришны. Мы – вечная душа, духовная по природе и изначально не имеющая никакого отношения  к материи и к этому миру, и пришедшая сюда по своей ошибке и страдающая здесь много жизней подряд. 
И больше всех за это наше положение переживает Сам господь Кришна. Его переживание имеет такую силу, что он решается прийти сюда Сам как Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху! Он не может больше терпеть наши страдания, Он так любит всех нас! И Ему не важна грубая физическая или тонкая оболочка нашей личности – Он видит нас как вечную духовную частицу, Он не отождествляет нас с нашими недостатками и отклонениями,  и Он очень сильно  хочет нашего скорейшего выздоровления от всех  материальных страданий. 
Вот это то, на мой взгляд , Nikolas то, что можно принять за  отправную точку, с которой можно начать решать Вашу сложную проблему. Для Вас сейчас это может означать, что при наличии многих трудностей, связанных с Вашим кармой, телом или умом, Ваш духовный путь остается для Вас открытым! Хотя Вы сейчас и находитесь в этом непонятном теле, в сопровождении многих проблем и  люди могут не принимать Вас, осуждать или даже ненавидеть, но это не самое важное – важно то, что Господь Кришна относится ко всем одинаково и он любит всех живых существ, а значит, этой любви достойны и Вы! Это Ваше право – думать о Кришне и служить Ему и НИКТО НЕ СПОСОБЕН ЭТО ПРАВО У ВАС ОТНЯТЬ, ОНО ВАШЕ НАВЕЧНО!
Как здесь излечиться? Прарабдха карма, это то, что сути является неизменным, однако,  по милости Кришны такая карма может быть, но  жизнь человека может изменяется! Просто здесь путь к выздоровлению тот же и он для всех один - …Сарва дхарман паридьяджа …. Б. Г. 18. 66. Кришна говорит :  “ Я знаю как тебе тяжело, я знаю, как ты сейчас страдаешь , пожалуйста просто вручи себя Мне, оставь все свои привязанности и отождествления, доверься Мне, предайся Мне полностью и тогда Я смогу помочь тебе, Я спасу тебя “.  Именно так можно все в жизни поменять.
Есть такая история: Однажды корреспондент спросил Шрилу Прабхупаду ,” Скажите а может ли Ваше Харе Кришна вылечить рак? Да,  ответил Прабхупада, повторяйте Харе Кришна и когда оставите это тело – получите духовное и рака уже не будет! “
Итак, вот средство, вот путь изменения жизни  и решения Вашей сложной проблемы – ПРОДОЛЖАЙТЕ СВОЕ ДУХОВНОЕ РАЗВИТИЕ, ВЫ –  ВЕЧНАЯ ДУХОВНАЯ ДУША, А ЗНАЧИТ, ВЫ ИМЕЕТЕ ЗАКОННОЕ ПРАВО ПОКЛОНЯТЬСЯ И СЛУЖИТЬ КРИШНЕ, ИБО ЭТО ВЕЧНАЯ И ИЗНАЧАЛЬНАЯ ПРИРОДА ДУШИ. Это – главное. И если сейчас  непонятны позывы и потребности тела,  но потребности души и ее предназначение становится ясным – отношения с Кришной и  преданное служение Ему. Продолжайте свое духовное развитие. 
Конечно, Nikolas, в отношениях с женой Вам придется сказать ей правду, и это нужно сделать  сейчас, потому, что дальше это будет сделать  сложнее. Наберитесь мужества, обратитесь к Кришне, помолитесь Ему, положитесь на Него и ….скажите жене правду. Это будет невероятно трудное событие, но это будет Ваш следующий шаг на пути к Кришне,  примите это событие и проживите его, не убегайте от неприятного, а примите  это с благодарностью как возможность духовно развиваться дальше, пройдя через эти трудные испытания и отдавая эти материальные долги, связанные с телом и кармой. Здесь в этой трудной для Вас ситуации сокрыты возможности для Вашего духовного роста. Старайтесь, развивайте свою преданность и доверьте свою жизнь Кришне. Он Вам непременно поможет. 
Молитесь за свою жену, чтобы она так же смогла пройти это трудное испытание жизни, поддержите ее, как сможете и позаботьтесь о ней. Поверьте, Кришна обязательно  позаботится о Вас. 
Наше тело и его потребности, несомненно, сейчас очень  важны в нашей жизни, но это предметы временные и внешние и они существуют только с этим телом. Поэтому, во всех трудных ситуациях жизни важно не сосредотачиваться на материальном, куда намного важнее не потерять себя как душу. Не потерять эту чрезвычайно редкую возможность человеческой жизни – стать преданным Кришны и навсегда расстаться и с этим материальным телом и  со всем тем, что связано с ним - вернуться в свое изначальное положение – вечного слуги Господа Кришны. Это Шрила Прабхупада  обозначает как - ДУХОВНОЕ РЕШЕНИЕ МАТЕРИАЛЬНЫХ ПРОБЛЕМ.
 Думаю, что именно это и применимо в Вашем случае.
Вот таков сейчас мой ответ. 
Желаю Вам удачи в духовном развитии!

----------

